# Skunked at Pickens



## Yut fisher (Feb 28, 2010)

Went out to Pickens today and fished the surf from the observation tower on the gulf side all the way around to the bay side past the fishing pier. Wind started from the NE and by noon had swung around to the SE. 

We threw everythingincluding (but not limited to)Clousers,Surf Candy, Pompano Rockets, Crab imitations and even a pretty good lookin Sand Flea fly with no luck. All colors and sizes we had. 

Started about 7 and ended about 4. Bait fishermen had a couple sheepies on and saw one guy hook a stingray. 

There was apparently a good bite along the rock jettie just down from from the seawall on the bay side. However, with the 14 bait fishermen, 2 boats, and 3 kayaks fishing it was a little crowded for my taste. I think they pulled 10+ sheepies before the bite quit.

Beautiful day regardless and better luck next time


----------



## Kenton (Nov 16, 2007)

Where you one of the two guys with the fly rods walking down the bay side. I was the guy with the fly rod and the other two gentlemen. The fishing was great at the jetties. But like you said, very crowded. Shortly after you walked by the divers showed up too. We left after that.


----------

